# Help - Cat pee seeped under the [email protected]@#[email protected]($



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I went to scoop the box and found why it was so strong smelling in that bathroom grrrrrr Our daughter had taken out the paper towel that I keep under it and hadn't replaced it! We have a 23 lb male cat that has a tendency to pee out where the top and bottom of the box come together. We have rubbermaid tubs in the basement but I can't do that in this bathroom since the dogs love kitty crunchies. So I keep paper towel under it to absorb any misses. 

So anyways -HUGE puddle under the box and it has seeped under the wall and into the carpet in the adjacent room (which of course is my sewing room!). I am worried that the drywall may have even absorbed some. I need ideas on how to remove the odor permanently - not just cover it up. I don't need the cats deciding that the corner in my sewing room makes a good litter box BLECH! BTDT and I do not want a repeat!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I need ideas on how to remove the odor permanently


The ONLY way to do it is *remove* all the named contaminated items..


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Kitty crunchies are not bad for the dogs =)

I would open a bottle of Febreeze and pour it into the carpet - if the carpet is wet, so is the padding, and subfloor.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Once the house is razed and the top six or so feet of soil has been removed from the property and replaced with fresh soil, it should be safe to rebuild.

Provided you put down a thick evil-proof barrier first.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

This is why the cats should be out side only. the only way to remove the odor is to replace the carpet and pad. Bleach or Coke will cover the odor but not 100%. on the subfloor. I know that EVERY animal in the house has used the carpet, accident or not. I know this because I have installed thousands of yards of carpet in homes where fido or kitty has "never had a accident". When I took out the old carpet I loved to show them the spots on the back. The seams and edges were their favorite places.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nature's Miracle - expensive but seems to work. They have a cat specific formula, that's what I buy.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Go to the pet section of any large grocery store or box store. They'll have some enzymatic solutions there that you can spray on the area. The enzymes are needed to break down the urine. It should help considerably, although I don't know if it'll help with the subflooring and drywall.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

wally said:


> This is why the cats should be out side only..


Only if you value carpets over cats -- I don't.

I've never had a carpet curl up on my lap and purr at me.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I would SATURATE the area with a solution of equal parts of vinegar and hydrogen peroxide. (Check it on the carpeting first in case it would change the color of it.) Repeat daily for a few days and let it dry out, maybe using a fan on it.

Then, use the sniff test. If it still smells, repeat.

I have removed urine smell effectively with this mixture for years on upholstery, carpeting, plaster walls and lots of other things and not just cat urine smell.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Limon said:


> Go to the pet section of any large grocery store or box store. They'll have some enzymatic solutions there that you can spray on the area. The enzymes are needed to break down the urine. It should help considerably, although I don't know if it'll help with the subflooring and drywall.


THIS! Use "Nature's Miracle" or another similar brand. You might want to call your vet and ask which brand they recommend. SATURATE the entire area, pull up that part of the carpet if you have to. SATURATE the subfloor, drywall, etc. and then point a fan at the area to help it dry quickly. The damage is already done - you can't make it any worse, and this is the only chance of not having to replace the flooring/drywall to get rid of the odor. Believe me on this, I once had a tenant who had to replace an entire parquet floor because of cat pee!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

FrogTacos said:


> Kitty crunchies are not bad for the dogs =)
> 
> I would open a bottle of Febreeze and pour it into the carpet - if the carpet is wet, so is the padding, and subfloor.


I would try this too. It's kind of amazing what Febreze can do.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Another brand is called ActivePlus.

If you have a janitorial and cleaning supply company, they should stock something like this.

My aunt bought a foreclosure house once, and the former owners abandoned six cats inside the house. It smelled so bad that I would start gagging before I entered the house. It is amazing what the ActivePlus type cleaners can do...it cleaned it up perfectly.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

speaking as a formal rental property owner and owner of 10 cats listerine is the best ever at getting odors under control without creating mustard gas. it kills all germs and leaves a variety of scent options.
odoban and bano are reasonable but not as effective as listerine i have found


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

LOL Oggie!

I don't care what happens to the carpet - to be honest, I would prefer to take it out anyways since pins are not easy on the feet when you lose them in the carpet! I am more concerned with the subfloor and drywall.

Like some of you said - at this point I can't make it any worse.

Thanks!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

odor ban, sold at sams and now at Home depot, great stuff. If it doesnt work paint the floor with BINS primer


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

An enzyme called Odor Mute you get from online pet supply places. I have used it on a hardwood floor where the tenant's cats pee soaked into the floor and ran under the baseboard. You mix the powder with water and soak the effected area. The liquid will go wherever the cat pee went and neutralise it. The next tenants cats did not use the area for a litter box so I suspect they couldn't smell it.

It also works on skunk odor. I carry a box of it in the glove compartment. It breaks down any organic substance.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I use plain old vinegar! I use it to wash down the area the dogs use, to clean cat box, add to laundry to neutralize odors. I also put it in a spray bottle and use like fabrize, works wonderful with all the perfume smell. 

I hat a spot that my cat for some reason decided she liked. I used all of the above mentioned stuff and she still kept going back to it. I read about the vinegar (had always used it to clean with) being an odor blocker, used it straight, no dilution, let it sit about 30 minutes and then went back with a dry towel to soak it up, did this a couple of times and it WORKED!!! She has never used that spot again........AND no smell!!!! I swear by the use of vinegar on animal urine!!! My brother was skeptical till he tried it with a new puppy and an old cat that couldn't make it to the cat box.....now he tells everyone!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

FrogTacos said:


> Kitty crunchies are not bad for the dogs.


just an FYI kitty crunchies that are coated in the clumping cat litter are NOT good for dogs - the poop won't hurt them but the clumping cat litter can block the intestines if they eat enough of it.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't have any solution for your current problem, but I have to wonder if you can't find a plastic tray or pan that is about 2" or more bigger on all sides than the litter box? 

This way when he misses, it goes into the plastic tray and you don't have to worry about this current problem again.

By the way, a 23# cat sounds like an obese cat that needs to go on a diet!!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Remove the sheet rock. You'll never get rid of the odor. I know from experience.

Bob


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Cat urine (especially male) is one of the most toxic chemicals known to man. It discolors oak flooring all the way through to the bottom side. Remove the sheetrock, and carpet/pad. Spray polyurethane (3 coats) on all affected surfaces.

Just because you can't smell it doesn't mean the cat can't. Once they smell a marking, they'll be back.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Natures Miracle works. Saturate the area. Let it dry out. Odor will be gone....

I had to treat a basement's carpet and drywall with this stuff once and it worked. Used gallons of the stuff, it was expensive, but it worked, and much cheaper than replacing the drywall and carpet...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

mouthwash and water. or if its really bad just mouthwash. Spray it all over. Our female for some unknown reason decided to pee at the front door............I poured mouthwash over it and she hasn't done it since.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I don't have any solution for your current problem, but I have to wonder if you can't find a plastic tray or pan that is about 2" or more bigger on all sides than the litter box?
> 
> This way when he misses, it goes into the plastic tray and you don't have to worry about this current problem again.
> 
> By the way, a 23# cat sounds like an obese cat that needs to go on a diet!!


Hmmm now why didn't I think of that - duh! I will try and find one today that will fit. 

And yes, he is obese but even if he lost the weight he would still be a very big cat. Having 3 we have no way of feeding them individually due to some issues between the females and he will NOT play so exercise is out - he just pats at the laser when it goes past him - he isn't interested in chasing anything :/ We've tried.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

natures miracle, pour it full strength on the area


----------



## vrvs (Jun 29, 2012)

Cat urine consists of mainly three chemical parts the urea, which makes the urine sticky and allows the other two parts to create odors. Urochrome gives the urine its ugly yellow color that stains carpets, furniture the walls and anywhere the cat sprays or urinates. The third part of the urine is made up of Uric Acid. The uric acid in the urine consists of salts and crystals that give off the extremely pungent odor that turns into an invisible gas. Sprayâs and candles are just short term fixes until the next accident. A permanent solution, a product called Air-ReNu, only has to be applied one time, works 7/24/365, removing pet odors and improving indoor air quality.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm just curious............what did you finally use and did it work???


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

A boot tray works well under my litter box. It's longer than the box making a little " porch."


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I've used Natures Miracle and SOAKED everything. I even left a puddle of it standing where the box normally sits on the linoleum since I figured that probably picked up the smell too. So far, so good. We will see if the smell returns over time.

I found an extra lid from a plastic tub that got broken and I put that under it. Thank you for that suggestion!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

wally said:


> This is why the cats should be out side only.


Your outside cat gets shot in my yard.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have inside cats and outside cats, including a huge neutered inside tom cat. Occasionally I leave the top of the kitty litter box off kilter a bit and he pees through the edge. It's NOT his fault. 

I use my trusty orange cleaner in water in a spray bottle and clean the carpet and wall good. Occasionally I use the steam cleaner on the carpet. I guess if we ever sell this home we'll have to sell it to a cat lover! In the big scheme of things I'd rather have my cats than a perfectly clean smelling house.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, I don't care so much when it is in the basement (storage, not living area) but this box happens to be in a bathroom that is used by visitors including people who pick up sewing I've done for them. Cat pee smell is NOT favorable for repeat business!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Just a tip -- for really big cats, a medium size rubbermade tub makes an awesome litter box. They kick less out, too.


----------

